# Tapatalk viewing a members profile item



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Seems every members profile shows null default values when viewed in tapatalk... Like birth date shown as unknown and a bunch of other generic values... This isnt the case on other forums so figure it's specific to the site here?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

When did you notice this? I ask for we just updated the TapaTalk plug-in yesterday. More or less, had you used that feature before without issue?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Always been like this in tapatalk on this particular forum.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Would have been nice to know that as I could have let them know. I will let them know now. Thanks


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...

They tested the site for this issue and don't seem t have one. Wonder what version you are running if that is the issue. iOS, Android? What version?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> They tested the site for this issue and don't seem t have one. Wonder what version you are running if that is the issue. iOS, Android? What version?


Android
Tapatalk 4.10.4

Here is what it looks like for example viewing your profile by clicking on your name from a post.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Thank you. Sending over.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Checked again this morning on the new update from tapatalk app and issue still exists... 


Tapatalk version #4.11.1 on Android


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Interesting thing is they say they can see my profile just fine.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

David I can see Sgt.s and other profiles just fine.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sgt... just for confirmation... when you login to DBSTalk in a Web browser, can you view profile info that way? I'm wondering if there is a rights/permission issue rather than an app issue in play.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Sgt... just for confirmation... when you login to DBSTalk in a Web browser, can you view profile info that way? I'm wondering if there is a rights/permission issue rather than an app issue in play.


Profile view in tapatalk... Including my own...














Same profiles viewed in mobile view...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

The 'started by' and 'replies' tabs in tapatalk populate results in each members profile... Just nothing on the main profile tab itself.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Well... there went that idea. Weird that it affects you and not others... On the mobile view, what forum theme were you using? There are a few to choose from, I wonder if something could be up with a particular theme... especially if the tapatalk app does something differently with the data than Web browsers normally do...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Well... there went that idea. Weird that it affects you and not others... On the mobile view, what forum theme were you using? There are a few to choose from, I wonder if something could be up with a particular theme... especially if the tapatalk app does something differently with the data than Web browsers normally do...


Ok who is messing around with me now? Lol...

All I did was log into mobile version and toggle to full version site... Then toggled theme from executive2DBSTalk to IPBoard, then back to mobile view so it goes back to executive...

Don't see how that's related though at all as I'm back on theme I was on before...









Dang is editing posts works now too! What did y'all change? Or tapatalk do something on their end?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I wonder if you had cached a corrupt theme? Changing the theme reloaded a clean version.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

James Long said:


> I wonder if you had cached a corrupt theme? Changing the theme reloaded a clean version.


Weird that that would impact tapatalk only though no?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Depends on the corruption. We have seen situations where one theme would be corrupt while another would not after an update. I can imagine a scenario where something might affect tapatalk but not the browser view, not knowing exactly how tapatalk processes things. It's entirely possible that there was an update that broke a particular theme or multiple themes at some point, and then those themes were fixed BUT somehow you still were using the corrupt/older version of that theme until you changed to a different one.

Hard to say exactly what happened there, but glad you are working again. It could be that this was a problem they fixed and didn't consider "what if" someone still had a cached version of an old theme.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Nothing was changed on the site and you would have had to load a new version of TapaTalk for them to have made a change.

I would not think a IP.Board theme would have any connection to the TapaTalk app but maybe it uses it in the background and then pulling in the data it needs from it. But what if someone removed some info from a theme or something, one would think that would also then break parts of TapaTalk.


----------

